
PlaySpan, run 12-year-old founder, gets $6.5M in venture capital - brett
http://venturebeat.com/2007/09/19/playspan-run-12-year-old-ceo-gets-65m-in-venture-capital/
======
s_baar
From the comments, that's a pretty deceptive way for a company to start out.

------
edw519
I finally figured out how to get my start-up on all the front pages at launch
time.

I'll make my cat the CEO.

I can see it now:

\- Friskies at the launch party

\- a one hour special on Animal Planet

\- "Software so easy you don't need a mouse (she ate it)"

But no press conferences. She only uses email.

~~~
eusman
:) heh! I don't have a cat. What shall i do now?!

------
mynameishere
Seriously: What kind of stupid journalist would swallow such BS?

Fact check, people. I wouldn't trust a 12 year old to run a lawnmower.

